# A guy on airboat blowed me and mine dog



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I really frustraided. I hunt fb and walk a river by airboat lunch. Got good spot and airboat blow dog and me and decoy and evrything. I had seed in my face and dog from guy on airboat. Wishin i had got his number. on his boat. I really frustraided. Why I always have bad luck so much happen this year.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

-_O- Eddy-


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I seriously want to meet you to see if you are for real.........


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I go hunt anyone and anytime jist hunt only no funny busines


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems like more of a fisherman than a duck hunter... 

You are good for a laugh however. Thanks again.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Duck hunting does not seem to generate a very pleasant experience for you, perhaps you are just not cut out for it. :shock: 

I hear basket weaving is very user friendly and relaxing. *()*


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

eddy said:


> I go hunt anyone and anytime jist hunt only no funny busines


Eddy-

You got yourself a deal.......you come up to at least cache valley and I will take you waterfowl hunting.....no funny business......

when is a good time.....


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Somebody has a bit too much time on their hands, but I have to say that it's pretty funny.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

This topic would be so much better with pictures!!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

eddy said:


> I really frustraided. I hunt fb and walk a river by airboat lunch. Got good spot and airboat blow dog and me and decoy and evrything. I had seed in my face and dog from guy on airboat. Wishin i had got his number. on his boat. I really frustraided. Why I always have bad luck so much happen this year.


setting up in the main channel is not a good idea. some advise, get to the parking lot and walk further than 100 yrds.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I think the next post should be "Eddy gets more action out in the marsh." 
I mean being blowed by an air boat and having a dog hump your leg...You have to be lucky or something.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man i wish i was a mod here so I knew who this really was. :lol: Until the airboat blowjob I thought this eddy was for real.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

spooner said:


> This topic would be so much better with pictures!!!!


Pics of a guy on an airboat blowin him and his dog? Visit the gutpile, anything is possible.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Seriously.....who is this guy???????? MODS??????

Eddy- 
I will even up the Anti- Not only will I take you hunting, no funny business mind you.......I will supply shells, food, etc. just to talk to you if you are for real......I will even by the beer when the hunt is over.......


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

eddy said:


> I really frustraided. I hunt fb and walk a river by airboat lunch. Got good spot and airboat blow dog and me and decoy and evrything. I had seed in my face and dog from guy on airboat. Wishin i had got his number. on his boat. I really frustraided. Why I always have bad luck so much happen this year.


...sorry  -_O-

but to be fair, you were set up on the tighest part of the channel.... and you were on the "off corner" o-||


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I misunderstood him. He got blown by an airboat and it blew its seed all over his face in the process.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I misunderstood him. He got blown by an airboat and it blew its seed all over his face in the process.


I missed that as well :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, that was probably me. Maybe next time you wont set up in the middle of the airboat launch. lol jk


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LMAO! -_O-



eddy said:


> .... blow dog and me and decoy and evrything. I had seed in my face...


:lol: :shock: sounds like you had quite the time!

Gee, i have to ask....

was it good for you?!?!?! :^8^: :mrgreen: o-|| :O•-:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> "off corner" o-||


"off corner" h*ll...

sounds like he just brought himself outta the closet!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

eddy said:


> I really frustraided. I hunt fb and walk a river by airboat lunch. Got good spot and airboat blow dog and me and decoy and evrything. I had seed in my face and dog from guy on airboat. Wishin i had got his number. on his boat. I really frustraided. Why I always have bad luck so much happen this year.


do you also set up your lawnchair just behind the staging areas at RMR when the Night of Fire is scheduled?


----------



## toowide-deer (Dec 11, 2007)

Same thing happened to me and my dog 2 years ago. It was so akward the look on my labs face while we were both being blowed out on the marsh, just stared at me and both of us got real quiet until we could re-gather ourselves and continue hunting! My lab always look's forward to going out hunting, I don't know if I will or can ever put us in the position to get blowed like that again out on the hunt!! :lol:


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Seriously.....who is this guy???????? MODS??????
> 
> Eddy-
> I will even up the Anti- Not only will I take you hunting, no funny business mind you.......I will supply shells, food, etc. just to talk to you if you are for real......I will even by the beer when the hunt is over.......


i in. I mite go swan hunt on sat at mud lake. PM if you want to go. No funny busines!!! you bring shells i shoot fast.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

eddy said:


> i in. I mite go swan hunt on sat at mud lake.


Let me know how that works out for you................ :shock: :lol: :roll:


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

I would rather have been blown by an airboat, then have a idiot airboater blow my bank of birds like he did on Saturday!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

goosegambler said:


> I would rather have been blown by an airboat, then have a idiot airboater blow my bank of birds like he did on Saturday!


 o-|| o-||

Did it look like a fire engine air boat?


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> goosegambler said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather have been blown by an airboat, then have a idiot airboater blow my bank of birds like he did on Saturday!
> ...


Why yes it did Joel!!! But the quote of the day, came right after it all happened, one of my buddies ask my buddy that owns the airboat we were out in how many miles per gallon an airboat gets and he said two and a half banks of birds to the tank!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> o-|| o-||
> 
> Did it look like a fire engine air boat?


that was my boat.... I got a phone call saying there was stranded hunters in that direction.. headed for the first boat I seen.. call me an idiot just trying to help out a boater in need.


----------



## justdrew (Apr 4, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > o-|| o-||
> ...


apparently the fastest way to a broke down boat is through the raft then around in circles for another 20 minutes. Glad you could help out your buddies :?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

eddy said:


> I really frustraided. I hunt fb and walk a river by airboat lunch. Got good spot and airboat blow dog and me and decoy and evrything. I had seed in my face and dog from guy on airboat. Wishin i had got his number. on his boat. I really frustraided. Why I always have bad luck so much happen this year.


if thats the fast action you get while out hunting i really hope i dont get the chance to hunt near you this year thats not the kind of action i like while out hunting with a bunch of guys


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> goosegambler said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather have been blown by an airboat, then have a idiot airboater blow my bank of birds like he did on Saturday!
> ...


You guys are classless!! I got a phone call from Jeff with the airboat association about an airboater being stranded due to his prop breaking. We were told the general area and was asked to assist. My brother ran the boat out along the water line headed in the direction we were told. It's good to know there are those out there who will come to the aid of another. But there are some only concerned about themselves. When your broke give me a call and I'll come help you!!

Joel, I must say I am disappointed in you... Sad to see this!

Darin


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

justdrew said:


> apparently the fastest way to a broke down boat is through the raft then around in circles for another 20 minutes. Glad you could help out your buddies :?


WOW

20 minuets in circles?????? funny how you can exaggerate what was done... :roll: but Im glad to help someone who needs help... what did you do sit and watch them push there boat and say to bad for them? and worry how your clients were going to fill there limits..


----------



## justdrew (Apr 4, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> justdrew said:
> 
> 
> > apparently the fastest way to a broke down boat is through the raft then around in circles for another 20 minutes. Glad you could help out your buddies :?
> ...


First of all I am not a guide so you can rethink that statement genius. Second, classless? ha that is funny. I commend you for helping someone but there are ways to go about it don't you think? If I'm looking for someone do you think I really need to drive through *thousands* of birds to get to them? Do you think that many birds would be there if there was already an airboat there that was broken? It's a pretty dang big lake but I'm sure you had no choice but to drive right through there so you could save the day. Way to be classless with the birds and scare them for miles. They didn't come back to where you drove your boat they went way south. I guess I will take being classless since being classy doesn't necessarily make you intelligent.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Noorda's I hope you have your phones on when I call (lord knows I would for you)!! Sucks having your equipment fail and being stranded.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sure a lot of whiny folks on here! I'm sure they all have never done anything that derails another hunters hunt! 

o-||


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

You know Darin, I was done with this after talking to your brother, but your loud mouth pissed me off. Classless is a term up for discussion, bravo to you guys for helping out another hunter, for that I give you guys props. But driving through a raft of birds that can be seen for miles, makes you classless!!! I could care less about a limit of ducks, I have had plenty of those in my life. But you being a so called hunting conservationist, should think things out before you act and speak. 

Kevin, we are good man, thanks for your explanation, I might not agree with they way you went about doing it, but I know you did it with the best of intentions in mind.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

justdrew said:


> First of all I am not a guide so you can rethink that statement genius. Second, classless? ha that is funny. I commend you for helping someone but there are ways to go about it don't you think? If I'm looking for someone do you think I really need to drive through *thousands* of birds to get to them? Do you think that many birds would be there if there was already an airboat there that was broken? It's a pretty dang big lake but I'm sure you had no choice but to drive right through there so you could save the day. Way to be classless with the birds and scare them for miles. They didn't come back to where you drove your boat they went way south. I guess I will take being classless since being classy doesn't necessarily make you intelligent.


Didn't you read what i said??????? I could see a boat long before you guys laying in the grass.. So I went THAT direction. I drove through THOUSANDS and THOUSANDS of birds on the way, funny thing about the birds they come back. I had to leave the spot I hunted and drive away.. plenty of birds for hunting when i got back when all was said and done. but to get on a forum and cry about it go ahead but thanks for the insult and when you brake down on the lake don't call me...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey you guys take this crap to another thread. I want to hear how eddy swallowed this airboats seed!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Hey you guys take this crap to another thread. I want to hear how eddy swallowed this airboats seed!


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> fixed blade XC-3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you guys take this crap to another thread. I want to hear how eddy swallowed this airboats seed!
> ...


I 2nd that back to eddys story.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

justdrew said:


> If I'm looking for someone do you think I really need to drive through *thousands* of birds to get to them? .


hey, atleast it got the birds moving, right? :lol: o-||

so this is the kind of response you get these days when people go out of their way to help others? sad, sad, sad...


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

> apparently the fastest way to a broke down boat is through the raft then around in circles for another 20 minutes.


thanks again, after you got them up the skies were black, it was a skybuster's heaven


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

rick_rudder said:


> > apparently the fastest way to a broke down boat is through the raft then around in circles for another 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> thanks again, after you got them up the skies were black, it was a skybuster's heaven


Sweet those guys needed some shooting too!
:lol:


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

so let me get this straight. some guy's boat breaks, another comes to the rescue, and now he catches hell for it.

where's this eddy dude, at least hes entertaining and not bunch of losers!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

hotspot said:


> so let me get this straight. some guy's boat breaks, another comes to the rescue, and now he catches hell for it.


Nope. They are getting praised for going to help a stranded boat. That is awesome that they were willing to leave a hunt to go help someone out.

What they are getting crap for is blowing out a birdbank that was providing birds to who knows how many hunters on at least 3 wma's, BRBR and the GSL. THAT is what they are getting crap for.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Amen Joel!!!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> hotspot said:
> 
> 
> > so let me get this straight. some guy's boat breaks, another comes to the rescue, and now he catches hell for it.
> ...


So according to you, Ray and justdrew (don't know who he is) I went out did 20 minuets of circles in front of them and blew every bird in Bear River Bay out of the area.. made all these hunters suffer and go home disappointed...WOW amazing how the story just keeps getting bigger and bigger. keep drinking the koolaid my friends. So far from the truth but hey what ever makes you guys feel better go ahead. :roll: the thousands of birds I bumped went a few hundred yards and sat back down


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Longest few hundred yards, I have ever seen.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job guy going and helping another hunter out.The only people know the truth was the guys there.It just funny that how people was not there know what really happen. Nice job guys.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> So according to you, Ray and justdrew (don't know who he is) I went out did 20 minuets of circles in front of them and blew every bird in Bear River Bay out of the area.. made all these hunters suffer and go home disappointed...WOW amazing how the story just keeps getting bigger and bigger. keep drinking the koolaid my friends. So far from the truth but hey what ever makes you guys feel better go ahead. :roll: the thousands of birds I bumped went a few hundred yards and sat back down


I actually heard about it from two other guys who were out scouting for a Sunday hunt. They had been watching birds from that bank go to SC and PSG. But you guys already know all there is to know about BR bay and where those birds are going, so no need to tell you.

I just asked goosegambler because it sounded like a familiar story.

Good luck on the rest of your season boys. The birds are thick just about everywhere.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> I actually heard about it from two other guys who were out scouting for a Sunday hunt. They had been watching birds from that bank go to SC and PSG. But you guys already know all there is to know about BR bay and where those birds are going, so no need to tell you.
> 
> I just asked goosegambler because it sounded like a familiar story.
> 
> Good luck on the rest of your season boys. The birds are thick just about everywhere.


don't you think those birds would be there the next day or even a few hours later??? Joel its 15 miles to SC and 11 to PSG.. I highly doubt that they watch birds FROM THAT BANK go to theses places. You guys are pathetic we have arm chair quarterbacks and small minded people. But keep on crying how I ruined the area.. and the birds belong to you and your friends.. :roll:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> Subject: A guy on airboat blowed me and mine dog
> 
> [quote="Joel Draxler":65ntmzz9]
> 
> ...


You sure have changed since you started worshiping at the alter of AP. Good luck with that![/quote:65ntmzz9]

Darin, your arrogance is simply astounding. Yes those guys were watching the birds fly 5-8 miles. I have done the same thing. In fact I have watched them fly much much farther to feed and spend the day. You see some of us don't like to shoot the same spot trip after trip after trip. We have learned that if you lay off an area for a while the birds will be there again the next time you want to hunt it.

Thanks for the PM's but I would prefer people actually see what I have to say rather than talk with a forked tongue.

Kevin, the birds are for everyone, not just yours to rally as you wish.

Remember what rjefre encouraged a couple years ago:



> "I know it's fun to see thousands of ducks take flight, but during the hunting season, it serves no purpose to disturb rafting birds. Not only does it make the birds more sensitive to boat traffic, but it gives the azz-wipes that want to restrict airboats more ammo to use against us. There are alot of boats on the water nowadays, and we REALLY need to take precautions with how we operate our boats. Disturbing rafting birds will only make it harder for the guys that like to hunt out on the lake (which is a large portion of our members) to have a successful hunt." President of the UAB Association October 2009












"Well they call me the fireman, that's my name.
Making my rounds all over town, pushing out old ducks.
Well everybody'd like to have a what I got.
I can blow 'em out when they're stayin in one spot.
I'm the fireman, that's my name."


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Joel as soon as you grow up and quit acting so childish this might actually get some where... but hey have fun with your DS crew


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Joel as soon as you grow up and quit acting so childish this might actually get some where... but hey have fun with your DS crew


Will do! Have a good season firemen and keep them birds all stirred up. :O•-:


----------



## Goosem (Nov 2, 2011)

Great job on helping another boater!!! We need more people like you that are willing to help instead of being worried about not killing there limit. If 1 airboat can screw 3 wmas hunting up and push all the birds out of an area then we have a serious problem! Everyone who runs a boat or airboat and even foot soldiers have moved a raft of birds going out. I kicked probably 3000 birds the other day on the club just boating to my blind and an hour later they were right back where they were and we still shot two limits in 2.5 hrs. enough with the whining we want to HEAR EDDIE. You probably shouldn't hunt if this gets you that worked up!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> Darin, your arrogance is simply astounding. Yes those guys were watching the birds fly 5-8 miles. I have done the same thing. In fact I have watched them fly much much farther to feed and spend the day. You see some of us don't like to shoot the same spot trip after trip after trip. We have learned that if you lay off an area for a while the birds will be there again the next time you want to hunt it.
> 
> Thanks for the PM's but I would prefer people actually see what I have to say rather than talk with a forked tongue.
> 
> ...


your perception of arrogance is me simply trying to defend my actions to a couple of blundering idiots! we could debate the ways of watching those birds on the lake travel through numerous miles of closed area that are completely inaccessible. but you know what they say about arguing with an idiot! the actions we took were honorable and just! so if you want to keep up with this stupid antic than by all means please continue to do so. I'm not the one that is making myself out to be like an "A" double "S"! please refrain from attempting to use the words of Rjefre in my face like that! you completely dishonor him and misconstrue what he is saying. btw, he is a great friend and would have done the exact same thing; come to the aid of another!

mods, i ask to please lock this thread as it has been hijacked and is going in the wrong direction where nothing wholesome will come out of it!

one thing is true about you my old friend. you have become Dirty in your new ways...


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

this is like a movie i watched one time, i gotta tell you im on the edge of my seat. this guy named obi-wan, and this other guy named darth vader, they were friends and then something got between them and they ended up fighting with light sabers. i would love to see it live, if you 2 can do this, please let me know.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mods dont you dare lock this. I want to hear how latter eddy donkey punched the airboat. (if you dont know what donkey punching is I highly recommend using the google). You homos arguing about ducks go somewhere else. Were trying to keep this thread classy. Eddy, you may continue...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> mods, i ask to please lock this thread as it has been hijacked and is going in the wrong direction where nothing wholesome will come out of it!
> 
> one thing is true about you my old friend. you have become Dirty in your new ways...


It's all about the Dirty! TEAM Dirty Sanchez for life......or until I get tired of mustaches....

Is your calling me and others "blundering idiots" the type of wholesome goodness you are talking about. From what I have read you are biggest offender of throwing around non wholesome insults in this thread. Good job by the way. As soon as you bow before lord AP you may be allowed into the hallowed halls of TEAM Dirty Sanchez.



rick_rudder said:


> this is like a movie i watched one time, i gotta tell you im on the edge of my seat. this guy named obi-wan, and this other guy named darth vader, they were friends and then something got between them and they ended up fighting with light sabers. i would love to see it live, if you 2 can do this, please let me know.


Game on! Maybe we can do it on Darin's airboat in the middle of a raft of birds. That way it will be like in the movie with all the fighter pilots, flying around, shooting it out all around the death star while the hero and villain battle to the death with light sabers. Dibs on the red light saber!



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Mods dont you dare lock this. I want to hear how latter eddy donkey punched the airboat. (if you dont know what donkey punching is I highly recommend using the google). You homos arguing about ducks go somewhere else. Were trying to keep this thread classy. Eddy, you may continue...


Sorry for derailing the thread. If it helps, I am wearing a tuxedo as I type, while eating an assortment of chocolate covered fruits surrounding an ice sculpture of Eddie.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Lets ask Eddy where the ducks went? Unless that seed was stuck in his eye and blinded him.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Can I get there in a canoe?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

i think this one fits too,










And it isn't directed to the Noorda's.

Carry on!


----------



## toowide-deer (Dec 11, 2007)

For god sakes "Eddy" this thread needs your words of wisdom to bring order to it, crazy how I look for his recent post's. o-||


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Eddy, would you like to participate in a service project on November 12th on the Weber River? Lots of guys want to meet you and we'd love to have you come along!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> Can I get there in a canoe?


paddler, im sure you can find yourself some "action" alot closer to the bank where you wouldnt need a canoe... but if a more distant relationship is what you are after, with as powerful as canoes apparently seem to be, im sure you can get there. just make sure Eddy goes with you, sounds like he know exactly where the "secret spots" are


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Darin.....I am your father....


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> Darin.....I am your father....


In the movie don't you die?.... :shock: o-||


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> [quote="Joel Draxler":39oh85wj]Darin.....I am your father....


In the movie don't you die?.... :shock: o-||[/quote:39oh85wj]

We have not determined who will play which part. I have only called dibs on the red light saber. This may bring up a whole other discussion. Darin was clearly the Dark Sith blowing out the bird bank, so I think he will be the one who dies.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="Josh Noble":3u4nie40][quote="Joel Draxler":3u4nie40]Darin.....I am your father....


In the movie don't you die?.... :shock: o-||[/quote:3u4nie40]

We have not determined who will play which part. I have only called dibs on the red light saber. This may bring up a whole other discussion. Darin was clearly the Dark Sith blowing out the bird bank, so I think he will be the one who dies.[/quote:3u4nie40]

My name is Luke so I was wondering if I could play the part of Hans Solo?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="Josh Noble":1t770qva][quote="Joel Draxler":1t770qva]Darin.....I am your father....


In the movie don't you die?.... :shock: o-||[/quote:1t770qva]

We have not determined who will play which part. I have only called dibs on the red light saber. This may bring up a whole other discussion. Darin was clearly the Dark Sith blowing out the bird bank, so I think he will be the one who dies.[/quote:1t770qva]

Oh my mistake. I just read your movie reference as you where "Darin's father". Which for any logical thinking movie goer would mean that your taking the roll of Darth Vader. He dies a very dramatic death in the movie...shame your hand isn't up in the air for that roll.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Death star is a great name for an airboat blowing out bird banks though!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always thought of airboaters as a fairly tight group of good people. The more I learn, the more that thought is reinforced. I can't think of any group more willing to help when it is needed. Case in point... coming home from an evening hunt 2 years ago, my truck broke down on the refuge road. I was on the shoulder, hood up,flashers on, spot light under the hood trying to figure it out. Must have been a dozen plus vehicles drive right past ( a couple even moved over and slowed down,ok, maybe one).
One person actualy stopped to see if we needed help, you guessed it, the one airboater that was out there that night. Did I need help? nah.. I had a tow on the way but it is nice to know there is a group of people you can almost always count on to help.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

357bob said:


> I've always thought of airboaters as a fairly tight group of good people. The more I learn, the more that thought is reinforced. I can't think of any group more willing to help when it is needed.


very true. the airboat guys are ALWAYS there to help. most of the MM runners are too. you never know when you might need help. if you duck hunt long enough, its only a matter of time before you get stuck, blow up an engine, break down, run out of gas  or a number of other things.... ITS GONNA HAPPEN! but some people think it will never happen to them or they will never need help, thats why they are not very understanding during certain situations. ive had my fair share of tow-ins, and done my fair share of tow-ins. i can remember a time when (im pretty sure it was) one of the Noorda boys gave me a tow at cutler res. after i broke a belt. they instantly dropped what they were doing and asked if they could help. im always glad to help people when they need it... its not a fun experience to need help and not get it.

that being said, theres a list of people who i'll drive right past and not even give them a second look if they need help. they can sit there and think about how being a jerk in the past has come back to bite them in the @ss during the present... you know who you are o-|| :mrgreen:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get there in a canoe?
> ...


The distance doesn't bother me so much, I just need deep enough water. But I don't have time, as the frozen North beckons. Do birds shot in Canada count on the Buck-A-Duck program? If a duck is a buck, what does a goose cost?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

This thread did start out great with Eddy and his dog getting blown by an airboat, but has indeed taken a turn.

Of the folks that were rescued from their peril........ did someone die or was close to death?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> that being said, theres a list of people who i'll drive right past and not even give them a second look if they need help. they can sit there and think about how being a jerk in the past has come back to bite them in the @ss during the present... you know who you are o-|| :mrgreen:


karma's a bit*h !


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Of the folks that were rescued from their peril........ someone die or was close to death?


I don't believe so, but it doesn't really matter one way or the other if that was the case, they were broke down, they called for help, a good Samaritan responded to that call.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Of the folks that were rescued from their peril........ someone die or was close to death?
> ...


Huh? I wonder why the ****'s flying around and it smells bad then????


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


it really fell apart when you showed up...... :|


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Oh I knew you were trying to stir the s**t with your question, everyone knows you guys are a bunch of jack***s, feel free to go ahead and further remove any doubt folks might have. :lol:


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Al you guys make fun of me that okay. Look like I not the only won that had bad year. So far my dog get humped I get humped d bag shoot my swan and I get seed in my face. What a year!!! I go hunt swan again on Sat. Hope to have good post Nd pic.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

XC3. You cum hunt on Sat with me. I be at brbr watch star war fight and shoot you're shells. Many birds fly cuz some crazy airboat can only drive in circle. Pm. I serious. No funny businesses


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

eddy said:


> Al you guys make fun of me that okay. Look like I not the only won that had bad year. So far my dog get humped I get humped d bag shoot my swan and I get seed in my face. What a year!!! I go hunt swan again on Sat. Hope to have good post Nd pic.


wait a second.... you said you got your leg humped LAST YEAR by a dog -Ov- 


eddy said:


> This happen last years and i was even got hump on my leg won time.


i dunno.... somethings not adding up! :?


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry xc3. I just look at the bad name. I mean to hunt with rebel guy. Rebel you out their ?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

eddy said:


> XC3. You cum hunt on Sat with me. I be at brbr watch star war fight and shoot you're shells. Many birds fly cuz some crazy airboat can only drive in circle. Pm. I serious. No funny businesses


our ew a mehican? o-||


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I rePly not want to say this but I get screwed and humped a lot. By both air boat boys and dog and hot wife. Please no more question.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Eddy-

Im here man and am ready to go......when are we going?????? Is it true I can only have ten shells on the dike at the Bear River Bird Refuge?????


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Eddy-
> 
> Im here man and am ready to go......when are we going?????? Is it true I can only have ten shells on the dike at the Bear River Bird Refuge?????


you can only have 10 shells ON the dike.... off the dike, its a different story 

if you go, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE take photos for us to see!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

What time are the Airboat Races????? I have a hard time getting out of bed and out on the dike to early!! :mrgreen:


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

rebel, PM cent


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Eddy-

I have a few boats as well......maybe we can get a front row seat to the Star Wars Fight?? The good news is we are much closer to the birds flying over head than the guys in the regular boats and on the dikes, not to mention we can take coolers full of beer and grill up some grub while we shoot....










This is my favorite boat that I own.....I just worry if we get tangled up with an airboat....and as you said we dont want any funny business......Im pretty sure I can tie another lawn chair on for ya









Your call man just checking out the options.......


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice boats Reb. :mrgreen: I'd love to have that first one. Just park it in the 15' tall stands of phrag and you would be completely concealed. And 15' closer to those high flyers...


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank heavens eddy just redirected this post and got it back on course. Sorry eddy to hear about you getting humped by dogs and airboat guys, but congrats on the hot wife.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Nice boats Reb. :mrgreen: I'd love to have that first one. Just park it in the 15' tall stands of phrag and you would be completely concealed. And 15' closer to those high flyers...


That's a really good point. I wonder if there is a way you could put a life guard's chair on top just to give a little more height for sky bustin season? An additional 5 feet may make a world of difference


----------



## justdrew (Apr 4, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


It takes one to know one mojo and i heard there bred in Arkansas a dime a dozen!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

TagmBagm said:


> Thank heavens eddy just redirected this post and got it back on course. Sorry eddy to hear about you getting humped by dogs and airboat guys, but congrats on the hot wife.


I was just kinda wondering which he liked the best.


----------



## Goosem (Nov 2, 2011)

It takes one to know one mojo! SERIOUSLY!!! You are old enough to drive to the marsh on your own right :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. All I can say is Wow. 

Just a couple of friendly Mod reminders here. Keep it civil and if you have a beef with someone, take it up in PMs. 

And Eddy - Dude - Just Wow. Wow. God bless you brother. God bless you.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

NBR would you and Eddy care if I tagged along? I wouldn't want to miss an oportunity to to see -i got hump on my leg won time and A guy on airboat blowed me and mine dog. Thats some funny shizz there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Phez-
Until eddy makes up his mind on which boat we are taking I can make no promises....I have spent the good majority of today and 19 beers trying to come up with a way to get the second lawn chair on my small boat...
Maybe I can tie an intertube on the back and drag you behind??


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I like want the one in firstly pictures. I wood call it the upper Decker duck slayor.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive learned alot from this thread. Things being as followed:

1- Air boats blow seed in your face
2- The truth is in the eyes of the beholder
3- Nobody can stop TEAM Dirty Sanchez!!!!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

EDDY hows your adventures of hunting goin today


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

[exclamation:2k8nk2a2][/exclamation:2k8nk2a2]This thread has had its funny moments, and Eddy is apparently a very funny guy.

Even so, much of the thread has been about barely disguised sexual references and jokes that have been inappropriate for this forum. The moderators and I have received complaints, and I think we've been a little late to the party in realizing that much of what's been discussed and joked about here is not in keeping with either the forum rules nor the standards that we've set for UWN.

Our friend Fixed Blade's Gutpile forum is a great place to engage in this sort of joking around. Here, however, it's just not appropriate and not in keeping with what the majority of the forum members have come to expect.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww, justdrew I know you are a cronie of GG and AP, insults aren't gonna run me off, I can giveem as good I getem! :lol: 

Can you even find Arkansas on a map????? :lol:


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone on here hunt ducks? I've been up since 3 chasing them. Between this thread and the airboat question thread I have had some good reading material before my nap. Thanks all.


----------

